# 4 deaths over the weekend in Denver from RTD accidents



## haywood415 (Apr 7, 2010)

anyone in CO care to comment about the 3 major accidents in the Denver area over the weekend that resulted in 4 deaths? One bus ran a red and killed 2, injuring 12 and one bus hit and killed a cyclist in Longmont. The other story I dont know the exact details.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 7, 2010)

The most recent death was in Lafayette, not Longmont. And the other one was in Aurora... near Mississippi and Peoria ... I believe. A pedestrian was struck. 

My commentary is.... WTF...? Maybe it's just a bizarre coincidence... perhaps these can all be traced back to something such as all of the drivers coming out of the same "academy" or the schedules for drivers not allowing for adequate sleep. Who knows at this point.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh for those non-Coloradoans... RTD is our public transit system.


----------



## haywood415 (Apr 7, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> The most recent death was in Lafayette, not Longmont. And the other one was in Aurora... near Mississippi and Peoria ... I believe. A pedestrian was struck.
> 
> My commentary is.... WTF...? Maybe it's just a bizarre coincidence... perhaps these can all be traced back to something such as all of the drivers coming out of the same "academy" or the schedules for drivers not allowing for adequate sleep. Who knows at this point.



yeah my bad, i just caught the Lafayette incident on the news as I was walking out so I mustve mixed up the name. but yeah, how do these drivers get qualified? most the drivers i ride with are pretty good, but you get someone behind the wheel of a massive bus and run a red light in a major downtown intersection absolutely wiping out two cars? 

if anyone wants to see pictures of the biggest incident, go to www.5280fire.com

or if youre a fire buff in Colorado, check it out


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 7, 2010)

I passed by that area after everything was cleaned up... That looks pretty nasty


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 7, 2010)

Whoo hoo on a side note, welcome to CO JT! 

I promise, our buses usually are pretty good about not murdering people :unsure:


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 7, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Whoo hoo on a side note, welcome to CO JT!
> 
> I promise, our buses usually are pretty good about not murdering people :unsure:



Thank you  And I'm glad to hear I can ride the busses with not too much fear.


----------

